# A glimmer of hope



## Concreteguy (Mar 28, 2020)

Guys my wife and I went to the local ACME today and guess what? They had all the shelves filled with EVERYTHING as if the madness didn't even exist. Even had shit paper. One only per buyer.
 I have to admit it had a calming effect on my brain. The employees told me that this should be back to normal now that the supply chain has caught back up. They said shopping in general has slowed down. The store wasn't mobbed and was just normal...........I can only just hope.


----------



## lestatgear (Mar 28, 2020)

I hope so. This hysteria over paper products in particular is ridiculous.


----------



## Viking (Mar 28, 2020)

It hasn't been too bad for me apart from cleaning products. They had no chicken so I was getting bags of frozen fish and I probably won't go back now.


----------



## montego (Mar 29, 2020)

Good news! Very good news!


----------



## bbuck (Mar 29, 2020)

After the initial rush that drained the grocery stores. I have been able to get anything I went for. Maybe not the brand or the quantity that I wanted but things were there.


----------



## Sully (Mar 29, 2020)

People either run out of money to buy stuff, or room to store it all. It was just a matter of time.

Now the problem is going to be the stores having too much stock on hand and not being able to turn it over quickly enough for the next few weeks. As well as all the extra people they rushed to hire that they’re not going to need anymore and will have to lay off. Watch the stock market take another dip when the unemployment numbers increase again.


----------



## squatster (Mar 30, 2020)

What happened to egg prices? They are or have already gone up 40% to 60%
Shy?
Just lube them asses up and put a second shift on those chickens


----------



## Thermo (Mar 31, 2020)

Concreteguy said:


> Guys my wife and I went to the local ACME today and guess what? They had all the shelves filled with EVERYTHING as if the madness didn't even exist. Even had shit paper. One only per buyer.
> I have to admit it had a calming effect on my brain. The employees told me that this should be back to normal now that the supply chain has caught back up. They said shopping in general has slowed down. The store wasn't mobbed and was just normal...........I can only just hope.



I'm gonna have to roadtrip to you CG, that isn't the Story my way.  It'snow a planning ritual of the day, scouting, picking.  I'm Teleworking, so I dont mind. But...I had hoped what you conveyed would be the Norm about now.


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 1, 2020)

Thermo said:


> I'm gonna have to roadtrip to you CG, that isn't the Story my way.  It'snow a planning ritual of the day, scouting, picking.  I'm Teleworking, so I dont mind. But...I had hoped what you conveyed would be the Norm about now.



Ya I hope things calm down where you are too. Things are still good here at the Jersey shore and I want it to stay that way. I' even back on my off season diet and training my ass off in the basement. I just got a new band set. It has 5 bands ranging from 10lbs to 50. It came with handles ,clips and straps for the ankles.


----------

